# E5200 OC with new board



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

gigabyte Ep45-udp3

Been experimenting with my new board and for the most part have got it figured out. Question, at 400mhz fsb it will not post. Memory will be set at 800mhz along with cpu clocked down to 3ghz to make sure it is not the problem. 

What should i be looking at to make this possible or is it simply not gona happen? Other probable causes i should investigate?


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

What voltage is your cpu currently running at?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Stock voltage. Not sure how cpu has anything to do with the fsb when its clocked at 3ghz. Same voltage specs will let me post at 4ghz. Just need to know why i cant post at 400mhz fsb. These boards are capable of 500mhz so 400 shouldn't be a problem.

Iv read that The north bridge may need a little extra juice. This correct?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

nvm found the problem. these chips aren't known for 400mhz fsb. most stop at 360-370. oh well. 

This info should be correct for any Pen dual core so dont spaz if it won't do what you want it too


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

E5200 should hit 2.4 ghz FSB easily  depends on the motherboard northbridge pretty much....


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> E5200 should hit 2.4 ghz FSB easily  depends on the motherboard northbridge pretty much....


No they won't. Only a hand full have been known to go above 400mhz fsb. The rest manage 350-370.


----------

